# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Stellenangebot : Metzger in Süd-Thailand

## Bagsida

Hallo,

habe heute von einem Jobangebot für einen Metzger in Süd-Thailand bei einer renomierten Großmetzgerei gehört.

Sollte jemand interessiert sein und vielleicht im Idealfall schon in Süd-Thailand wohnen, einfach PM an mich, dann gebe ich eine Email-Adresse zur Kontaktaufnahme weiter, oder gleich eine Telefonnummer angeben, dann ich gebe ich diese an diese Firma weiter.

Alles ganz offiziell mit Workpermit etc.

Bagsida

----------

